# How many brazil nut are you eating?



## InTheQueue (Jun 29, 2009)

I can't stand pineapple juice, and want to get some selenium into my diet, but am worried that I have read that you can eat too many and end up with selenium toxicity - any thoughts?

Thanks


----------



## lecras (Nov 2, 2009)

I eat five brazil nuts a day, this seems to be the common amount I've seen mentioned. 

I'm not a huge fan of pineapple juice either. I drink a small glass late evening and try to pretend it's a pina colada.  

C x


----------



## InTheQueue (Jun 29, 2009)

good tactics on the pineapple juice!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

Pineapple doesn't actually contain a huge amount of selenium, you'd be much better getting selenium from other food sources, brazil nuts having the highest....

http://ods.od.nih.gov/factsheets/selenium.asp

Regarding selenium toxicity, the recommended dose for when ttc is 100-200 mcg. The safe upper limit for an adult is 400 mcg.

http://www.wellnessletter.com/html/ds/dsSelenium.php

Pineapple juice does contain manganese which can also be beneficial but avoid eating fresh pineapple as it contains an enzyme called bromelain which is contra-indicated during pregnancy....juice is fine as the enzyme is destroyed during processing (pressed/fresh is best but "from concentrate" and "not from concentrate" is also fine)

If you want to drink pineapple but don't enjoy the taste then why not make it into a smoothie with apple juice, almonds, brazils, milk, coconut...so a non-alcoholic pina colada and containing lots of goodies for during 2ww and beyond (or mix with any other fruit juices/smoothies) ?

Good luck
Natasha

/links


----------



## InTheQueue (Jun 29, 2009)

Thanks Minxy; I had read how much selenium was the rda, but don't know how that translts into a number of brazil nuts?


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

InTheQueue said:


> Thanks Minxy; I had read how much selenium was the rda, but don't know how that translts into a number of brazil nuts?


You're not going to OD on a few brazils so try not to worry (easier said than done I know, been through enough 2ww myself to understand what it's like !) 

As per the link I included, an ounce (approx 28 g) of brazil nuts is approx 540 mcg selenium.....so a handful (around 5 nuts) will be fine per day.....but selenium is found in plenty of other food, plus it will be in good prenatal care supplements.

TC
N


----------

